# Winter riding clothes



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

Need a little help with clothes for riding. I want to train through the winter on the road when possible. Usually I start up around spring time . Last time I did this I wore ski underwear under my tights and a jacket. Wasnt the most comfortable or warm. Any suggestions would be appreciated. We have been getting some nice weather recently. Dont want to waste it. Thanks ,Robt.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Do a search. There are numerous threads about this that should help you out.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

Good info here:
http://bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=219307

I recently purchased a nice riding jacket (Gore Windstopper Finish Line, a soft shell that breathes a bit). This makes a world of difference in my comfort on early morning chilly rides. Now it's just about layering underneath the jacket, along with keeping warm hands and head and feet. I have two choices of headgear, several choices of gloves that I slip on over my riding gloves, and wool socks with neoprene toe covers for my shoes. I've ridden very comfortably from 20 to 55 degrees with the jacket, and can hardly wait for even colder weather here to take it a few steps colder. The colder morning rides are sometimes the most fun for me, for some silly reason.


----------



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Winter Clothes*

Yeah, that jacket sounds like the ticket. Checked it out on the Preformance site. I like the ventilation features. I guess stopping the wind,ventilation and layering correctly will do it. That thread was very helpful, thanks. I never used those shoe covers before. I,ll check them out. A Preformance shop isnt far from me. Gotta check that jacket out. Robt.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

If you need a size XL, Nashbar has one pretty cheap in their Returned Goods section. Saw it earlier today.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

robt46 said:


> Yeah, that jacket sounds like the ticket. Checked it out on the Preformance site. I like the ventilation features. I guess stopping the wind,ventilation and layering correctly will do it. That thread was very helpful, thanks. I never used those shoe covers before. I,ll check them out. A Preformance shop isnt far from me. Gotta check that jacket out. Robt.


Any kind of garment with a wind stopping fabric will do, and the Gore stuff tends to be overpriced. Louis Garneau, Giordana and others have nice Windtex garments that accomplish the same thing. Neoprene foot warmers work, but are bulky and heavy. They are mass you have to turn and that's never good. Try something with Windtex here as well; they are lighter and less bulky and do the job well.

In addition, try some store other than the anti-Christ themselves - Performance/Nashbar. You have many good stores in your area, try one of them!!

www.thebicyclebarn.com
www.guaranteedfun.com
www.bikesportbike.com
www.scootersbikeshop.com

Also, www.louisgarneau.com
www.gitabike.com -- for LG & Giordana, respectively.


----------



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Cold Weather Clothes*

Yeah, your right, There are a lot of Bike Shops in my area. I'm gonna check other makes out also. I'm sure there's alot just have to get there. Thanks for the sites. Been checking them out. I can see those boots even look awkward. I'll take your advise on the other options. I gotta try the stuff on. I'm a size Large but some of the stuff just seems to be to tight. I like it a little loose Anyway Thanks Robt.


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*Hincapie Tops*

I just got some gloves and shoecovers by Hincapie. They are great. I highly recommend them. My biggest complaint with gloves is getting them back after you've warmed up and sweated a bit. Alot of gloves seem to come inside out when you pull them off and then with damp hands you can't get your fingers back in. Hincapie seems to have figured out how to sew the fingers of the gloves so that they don't end up wrongside out when you pull them off.

As far as shoe covers go it goes more to taste, your tolerance for cold toes, budget and the weather. For temps down to the high 20s and up to the mid 40s I have found that the rubberized shoe covers from Pearl work great if paired with a light pair of merino wool or patagonia capilene socks. My Sidi shoes offer enough space that if I don't overtighten the shoe the combination works well. 

On colder rides neoprene covers offer an additional insulating layer that will take me down to low 20s without to much discomfort.

Wet is another matter entirely- neoprene isn't supposed to absorb water but does seem to get very heavy in a downpour. At least when it is raining the temps are above freezing. Go with the rubberized shoe covers in those conditions.

I have neoprene toe covers and these are a charm in the fall and spring when the morning starts off cold but warms nicely. They are easy to get off and don't take a lot of room in your jersey.


----------



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I looked up the Hincapie gloves. Like the windstoppers. The boots look pretty good also. Not to bulky. The Dealer is in Phila. I'll contact them. Thats a little bit of a trek. I'd like to see them but mabe I'll just send for them. Well see. By the way, you mentioned Patagonia Capilene socks. It sounded familiar then it hit me. ( sometimes a 2x4 between the eyes works on me) I found them insde my waders. Stashed em there beginning of summer forgot I had em. Thanks for knocking the Cobwebs loose. Did you get the gloves and boots from the outfit in Phila. Robt.


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*Hincapie Source*

I actually live in Chicago but follow this thread because my family lives in VA and I do a bit of riding there. I got my Hincapie stuff from our club sponsor. We are getting Hincapie team kit this year as well. Quite nice stuff.

Is it to cold for fishing now?


----------



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

Ahh, Chicago, that must become a little chilly . Winters there must be brutal at times. Visited the city twice, both times in late fall. Great town. I was up north of the city in June a year ago. around Rochelle. Real nice. Hopefully this summer I'll be passing through on the way to Ragbrai in Iowa.My first time riding there. If I win in that Lottery they have. I'll get to see Chicago in July. It will be a stop over. Around here with the mild stuff we've been having I've been able to get in a lot of riding and some flyfishing. Usually I slow down the fishing a little after June. Its never to cold to fish. Robt.


----------



## RHRoop (Nov 1, 2006)

*Chicago Weather*

Yeah, it can get pretty cold here. I just moved back to the mid-west after 8 years of south Florida and 2 in the U.K. The extremes in weather here between Jnauary and July are challenging but you work with what you have. Florida was nice weather wise but there was not much variety in riding. In the U.K. we lived in Buckinghamshire and the riding was great. Lots of rural lanes with little traffic. The variety here in the burbs of Chicago isn't bad- not many hills though. Thats why I get to back to Virginia and West Virginia as often as possible.

You should enjoy the Ragbrai if you get a place. A clubmate did it last year and had a great time. He road in Lance Armstrong's group one day and was pretty pumped. It was a pretty quick ride from what I understand. But, a very well organized ride with lots of variety!

I need to check into flyfishing out here. There must be some up in WI that wouldn't involved hours in the car. I fished the creeks around Blacksburg, VA and the Jackson River for trout and the New River for smallmouth bass for years.Taking smalmouth on a surface fly is a good time.


----------



## robt46 (Aug 8, 2004)

Yeah I kinda noticed that there wasnt that many hills when I was there . Especially up north. I thought there would be alot in northern Illinois. Looked like the flat land we were in in Texas. I remember the wind. Whew! Its a lot different then around here. I'm looking forward to Ragrai. Never did anything even close to that before. Alot different then a century or an MS ride. Thats why Im riding so early. Gotta get out there no matter how cold it is. Yeah right. Flyfishing in February. That was a trip. Talk about dressing right. Lucky I was dressed right. I could have never done it. I foud out what it was like wading waist deep. Trying to cast to a Trout with the guides freezing up. It was different. I love to fish for Smallies with a fly. It is great. And what a fight. Great eating . Robt.


----------

